# Anybody can help me?



## S&W Tiger (Feb 9, 2007)

They are selling me a Colt revolver, 2" barrel Cal .38. The only number we can see is 1881...could be the model???
Could you give me an idea of the price? It has been used a lot and have been in storage for 20 years.
I know I am not giving much information but just give me an idea.:smt1099


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Colt does not stamp model numbers on their guns. Could be the serial number? Where is it located?

What kind of revolver is it? Double action or single action? Rod ejector or hand ejector?

Colt marked their products very well. What else is engraved on the gun?

Beware that many copies of the Colt exist, foriegn imitations, some good, some bad.

Bob Wright


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Have you got a picture of it? That would be a big help.


----------



## S&W Tiger (Feb 9, 2007)

Is a doble action. Has the number 1881 on the lower side of the grips. The serial number I found it later is a six number starting with 437_ _ _. On the barrel has "Army Special". The blue has faded a lot.
He is asking for $100. The forcing cone and the barrel look good.:smt1099


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*Colt Army Special*

The Colt Army Special was introduced around 1905, and is built on the .41 Frame. This is the same revolver that became known later as the Official Police. These were the M1905 Army Model as made for the U.S. Army, and was one of a series of Army Model beginning with the M1892.

These were originally made in .38 Colt, .38 Special, and .41 Long DA.

This gun was ruggedly built, but of older steels, and I'd avoid any +P area ammunition.

Bob Wright


----------

